# ★ TBT Members' Mii QR Code Dictionary! [For Tomodachi Life] ★



## Hamusuta

Hello! Welcome to the TBT Members' Mii QR Code Dictionary [yes i know thats a mouthful LOL  ] !! Here you'll find the QR Codes for many of our community's mii's. The main purpose for this is so that people can scan their favorite members and friends in order to play with them in Tomodachi Life. So, if you want your QR code displayed here, you'll have to post it in this thread and I or a mod will edit this post and add you!  Enjoy! 

*Alice:*






*Anie:*





*Benmjy:*





*Cadbberry:*





*Dinomates:*





*FireNinja1:*





*Hamusuta:*





*Jake.:*





*Kaiaa:*





*Mariah*:





*Marii:*





*Nymeri:*





*Oath2Order:*





*Pachireecko:*





*Prof. Gallows:*





*Reindeer:*





*staticistic1114:*





*Swurve:*





*Tom:*





*Tsundere:*





*WeiMoote:*





*Wish:*





*Yuki Nakoto:*





*ZanessaGailey:*



​


----------



## Solar

Here's mine if anyone wants it:


If my Mii does something really funny in your game I would love to know :3


----------



## oath2order

I love you for making this oh my god.


----------



## Cudon

Might aswell :u


----------



## FireNinja1

Here you go!


----------



## Reindeer

There ya go, do with it as you will.


And also, here's Nikki from the somewhat defunct Swapnote/Letter Box.


----------



## Hamusuta

Benmjy said:


> Here's mine if anyone wants it:
> View attachment 49009
> 
> If my Mii does something really funny in your game I would love to know :3


Added!


oath2order said:


> I love you for making this oh my god.


pfffffffft you loved me anyway <3
Added.



Dinomates said:


> Might aswell :u


Added.


FireNinja1 said:


> Here you go!


Added.


Reindeer said:


> There ya go, do with it as you will.


Added.


----------



## Farobi

More people should add theirs! (this is hypocritical since I'm not adding mine yet). 

Perhaps you can try organize the layout of the QR dictionary to allow 2 pics side-by-side? It's good to make use of the spaces imo!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I would totally give mine if I knew how to get my mii qr code.


----------



## Reindeer

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I would totally give mine if I knew how to get my mii qr code.


In the Mii Maker application, use the QR sharing option. Create a QR code for a Mii and transfer to your PC. Pretty easy.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ok I got it saved in my 3DS photo's list but how do I transfer it to my computer... sorry im not the brighest.. xD


----------



## Kaiaa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ok I got it saved in my 3DS photo's list but how do I transfer it to my computer... sorry im not the brighest.. xD


You'll need to turn off your 3DS and remove the SD card, afterword place the SD card into either your SD card reader. Open the first folder you see and go to the very last folder in there. Click on it and the last picture should be your QR code (if it was the last picture you took) drag and drop this onto your desktop and/or onto a photo sharing website such as flikr and copy the code and paste it here


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Oh my I dont think I have an sd card reader.. ill have to ask my mom to buy me one tomorrow.. thanks for explaining though Kaiaa your too kind. <3


----------



## Improv

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh my I dont think I have an sd card reader.. ill have to ask my mom to buy me one tomorrow.. thanks for explaining though Kaiaa your too kind. <3



You could also upload it to imgur if you have an account!

edit: here is the link

View attachment 49420
Here's mine!


----------



## Prof Gallows

There ya go. Don't have the game yet but I uploaded this for Kaiaa to use, may as well give it to anyone else interested.


----------



## Cadbberry

Here is mine, don't know who would want to use it but here


----------



## Anie

Here is mine. Please tell me if you add me to your island, so I can add you to mine!


----------



## radical6

View attachment 49642
hi
too bad it doesnt have my real haircut but that was the closest thing hmm


----------



## Improv

I've added everyone on this thread to my island!

and also gallows x kaiaa i ship it


----------



## Nymeri

Here's mine :>


----------



## DarkOnyx

Euan rejected Kaiaa...xD They used to be friends in the game but now not so much....Oh and Zachary rejected Igi...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg Anie and my main lol have the same birthday!Oh and added you to my island.


----------



## Kaiaa

sharkystriker22 said:


> Euan rejected Kaiaa...xD They used to be friends in the game but now not so much....Oh and Zachary rejected Igi...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg Anie and my main lol have the same birthday!Oh and added you to my island.


Lol my poor broken heart!


----------



## DarkOnyx

Kaiaa asked Euan again,then Stella showed up but Euan chose Kaiaa.They made up!


----------



## Hamusuta

sharkystriker22 said:


> Euan rejected Kaiaa...xD They used to be friends in the game but now not so much....Oh and Zachary rejected Igi...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg Anie and my main lol have the same birthday!Oh and added you to my island.


#swag

------------------------------

Im just about to add everyone to the op. Sorry I havent been able to, i've been busy playing too much. IM TRYING TO GET KAIAA AND GALLOWS TOGETHER BUT THEY HATE EACHOTHER LMAO. and i've also added everyone else to my island on this thread, so far only tom/trent has found love, with Britney Spears > i'll post screenies when i can be bothered to load them from my sd card lmao.


----------



## Jake

Here is mine that Hamu made xo


----------



## Kaiaa

Hamusuta said:


> #swag
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Im just about to add everyone to the op. Sorry I havent been able to, i've been busy playing too much. IM TRYING TO GET KAIAA AND GALLOWS TOGETHER BUT THEY HATE EACHOTHER LMAO. and i've also added everyone else to my island on this thread, so far only tom/trent has found love, with Britney Spears > i'll post screenies when i can be bothered to load them from my sd card lmao.



We probably have conflicting personalities! You can mess around with their personalities if you want


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Kaiaa's boyfriend is Snoop Lion (formerly known as Snoop Dogg) on my island.


----------



## easpa

Here's mine! I'm really enjoying this game so far.


----------



## Marii

ignore this; updated mii posted in post #35


----------



## Reindeer

My creeply uncle Mii from my 2DS.


----------



## Alice

Don't look at mine. It's shy.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Alice said:


> Don't look at mine. It's shy.



What age would you prefer? And any personality traits?


lol. Too late. You are an outgoing charmer.


----------



## Alice

PrayingMantis10 said:


> What age would you prefer? And any personality traits?
> 
> 
> lol. Too late. You are an outgoing charmer.



oyeah. That's me alright.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hamusuta said:


> IM TRYING TO GET KAIAA AND GALLOWS TOGETHER BUT THEY HATE EACHOTHER LMAO.



Don't worry. The KaiaaxGallows train is going strong in my game.







>>>actually they're just best friends.


----------



## Marii

Changed mine~ ignore the last one...


----------



## BATOCTO

let me mooch of your island! (born in 1996)


----------



## Solar

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't worry. The KaiaaxGallows train is going strong in my game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>actually they're just best friends.



nooooo my otp

btw has anyone added me and done something fun with me plzz


----------



## DarkOnyx

I did,your mii got married...xD


----------



## WeiMoote

Here's my Mii!



For birthday, it's 2/28/1986.

For my personality, I'm an easygoing dreamer.

And if Mii WeiMoote does anything cute, let me know!


----------



## DarkOnyx

Finally got mine on here.


----------



## Zanessa

Here's mine... for anyone that cares...






I'm a Confident Brainiac. 
I'm very quick, a little direct, not really that expressive, very serious, and somewhat normal. ^o^
Also, IRL I am 16.


----------



## Mariah

All right, here I am.


----------



## Hamusuta

Updated.

Also, extra note, can you guys upload your qr codes like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and not like, with the mii background? It makes it a lot easier and it's way neater  Thanks.


----------



## Prof Gallows

There you go.


Not sure if it adds all my stuff or not but my character is an Outgoing Charmer.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I would upload it that way but I can't with the type of device I'm using,I don't have a computer I can transfer pictures to.


----------



## staticistic1114

mine


----------



## PrayingMantis10

staticistic1114 said:


> mine



I guessed at your personality..You are an outgoing entertainer. I see a panda suit in your future.


----------



## radical6

heres an updated version  this one is a dude tho


View attachment 51213


----------



## staticistic1114

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I guessed at your personality..You are an outgoing entertainer. I see a panda suit in your future.



panda is my favorite animal<<<333 TwT


----------



## Hot

Editing another one in when I feel like it.


----------



## Marii

tsundere said:


> heres an updated version  this one is a dude tho
> 
> 
> View attachment 51213



Ahhhh, darn it. It knowsss. Since you changed your gender, I'd have to delete your old one to update yours.


----------



## Minako Aino

here is my personal mii it took some time to get it right I hope it looks good


----------



## WeiMoote

Here's an Updated version of my Mii!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

*Tomodachi Life Character QRs*

Here are the QR codes of my character Miis! Feel free to add them to your islands if you want to!

(Some of them are not the correct gender, sorry. Link, Sonic, Tails, Waluigi, Bobby Hill, and both Dales are all female.)

*Mario Characters*


Spoiler
































*Sonic Characters*


Spoiler





















*Chip 'n' Dale*


Spoiler














*Link and Zelda*


Spoiler














*Miss Piggy*


Spoiler











*King of the Hill Characters*


Spoiler


----------



## Deca

^ I'm using this one as my personal Mii, though I don't have pink hair or cat ears irl lol. 
My alter ego Mii (with totally random name):


----------



## Nymeri

I have a few! I made all of these myself, except for Prof. Oak, so all creds to whoever did him.

Tingle from the Zelda series

Alex Vause from "Orange is the new Black

Piper Chapman from "Orange is the new Black"

Charmander!

Chihiro from "Spirited Away"

The Wind Waker-Link

Professor Oak

Ash Ketchum


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Updated version of me (last name not legit). 

So... ya know I don't have to wear hamster suits or something.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Tom said:


> Updated version of me (last name not legit).
> 
> So... ya know I don't have to wear hamster suits or something.




lol. I only put the hamster suits on WeiMoote. You got the khakis and the trilby hat.


----------



## WeiMoote

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I only put the hamster suits on WeiMoote. You got the khakis and the trilby hat.



I want to see myself in a Hamster Suit, now. ^_^


----------



## Solar

Updated version of mine if anyone cares: 


Hamu, could you update the front page with this QR code? Thanks <3


----------



## Aesthetic

yep


----------



## Yuki Nagato

sharkystriker22 said:


> Kaiaa asked Euan again,then Stella showed up but Euan chose Kaiaa.They made up!



Haha how romantic


----------



## BerryPop

Here's mine!
Can someone tell me what my favorite food  is when they discover it?

Name not legit


----------



## Yuki Nagato

BTW My name is Yuki Nagato


----------



## Idfldnsndt

View attachment 53064
yeah...


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Here's my QR Code:


Also, I don't know if I'm technically allowed to do this, but I also made a character for SockHead as well: (Staff feel free to remove it if it isn't allowed.)


----------



## Chris

Here's mine:


----------



## Aradai

Beopope


----------



## Songbird

Here's my mii! She looks like me. I use hair and makeup tricks, and that explains the interesting features my mii has.


----------



## Laudine

Here is mine, if anyone's interested:





She looks like this:


----------



## Beary

Mine!
VM me if my Mii doesn anything funny. c'x


----------



## Gracelia

My mii:
View attachment 57192


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Sorry I don't have a good photo :/


----------



## Locket

How do I get it on here??


----------



## Aradai

Star Fire said:


> How do I get it on here??



Use a picture. Take it, put it on imgur and upload, or use Miiverse.


----------



## Swiftstream

I didn't want to upload my actual mii, but here's a chibi version of myself! (not my actual name btw)

VM me if I do anything weird.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I aould love some more celebrity qr codes here, i will add mine (not that anyone here knows me) and Kurt Cobains here soon.


----------



## Cadbberry

Wanna see me, scan her and let me know how it goes :3
(Actual Name I don't really care )


----------



## Elijo

Here's mine, go steal me. :3


----------



## Kishti

Here's mine! Please show me what I do!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

i have 4 lv 99s. I dont know how to upload the pic though. Well, I kinda do.


----------



## Cariad

Ok, my QR code


----------



## Cariad

i have edited the qr code above :} if you wash my hair/give me a bath set it goes normal colour, i just thought blue looked cool on me.


----------



## jamie!

herees mine, sorry for the $****y picture quality. Hope it can scan!


----------



## PinkEgoBox17

I just got Tomodachi Life yesterday! 
Feel free to add my mii if you would like


----------



## Kissyme100

Anybody interested in some Watamote and Ao haru Ride miis?


----------

